# My CIOCC SL Special restoration, picture heavy.



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

So I found a real bargain on a Ciocc SL Special recently. I stripped her down, cleaned her up and went from this:







To this:



TO THIS:























The decals are from cyclo mondo, he is fantastic, and they are great quality. I did screw up one decal, the C on the drive side of the down tube. Had what I thought was an air buble underneath, however it was a speck of something and when I tried to massage it out I tore the decal. I got a new one coming. Luckily each letter is individually cut, so I only need to change the single C.

I am going to build it up with a matching 80's Super Record Group, Selle San Marco Regal seat, 3TTT bars and stem, and I found some vintage perforated tape too.

Wheels are Tubular Mavic GP-4 with some NOS vintage Vittoria tires from eBay.

I'll post more picutres as she is built.

Pietro


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks terrific! Will you be riding it, or will it be a shelf queen?


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

she wants to be ridden.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Where'd you get it painted?


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I did it. My buddy owns an auto body shop so I go there after hours. 

I used a single stage paint like they would have done in the 80's and then applied the decals over top. 

I am really upset about the "C" decal. They all went on really nice, but the one got a stupid air bubble. After I popped it with a pin, my finger nail caught it and to tore. 

Now I have to wait a week for a new set.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Super job on the resto! I love seeing beautiful old Italian works of art being brought back to life. I would do 1-2 coats of clear over the decals to lock them in. You want this baby to look good another 30 years from now.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

beautiful....great detail work in painting inside the the fork and seat-stay lettering. 

can we get a close-up of the rear brake mount?


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I was thinking about the clear coat, but I want to keep it 80's spec. 

Here is the bridge. 

View attachment 282986


View attachment 282987


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

View attachment 282988


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Italian with shiny chrome--what's not to like?

Beautiful job on the paint--so nice to see the lug shorelines enhanced rather than obliterated.

I've only bought a couple of small decals off Cyclomundo but they were very good--and those look wonderful.

Enjoy!


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I screwed up one "C" decal. Greg at cyclomondo is sending a replacement. Stupid mistake on my part. Slows me down by a week. Now I have to wait to put the '81 Super Record gruppo on it. 

I sent the pictures of my restoration to Sig. Pelizzoli last night. His son was quick to reply. He is sending me a Pelizzoli signature decal as he said it is a fantastic job. I am stoked.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

No doubt that the frame is gorgeous, but that fork excites me! Again, terrific job!


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks really nice, but I'd still clearcoat it for durability.

Any thought to a little gold leaf paint at edges of the lugs? Always liked that look.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I like the gold leaf too, but my goal was to be as authentic to the early 80's as possible, which meant no clear coat and no gold paint. 

I may only ride her once a year. Thinking of doing L'Eroica in 2015


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Beautiful job! 
Nice to see these vintage frames getting love to be back on the roads in full glory by loving riders.


----------



## bobswire (Aug 18, 2007)

Not only does it look terrific now, I bet it rides better too.:thumbsup:


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope so, it'll get a ride per year. Lol


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful bike & nice work!

May I someday find the patience to pull off a similar project.


----------



## R3tired (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice bike!!! patience you say? i had a sweet red CIOCC in the 80's. A month ago, i rescued an old early 80's SL frame. i sent it to Mr Pelizzoli to have him restore it. i expect to have it back in December.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is where I'm at as of today:

View attachment 283814


View attachment 283816


View attachment 283817


View attachment 283818


View attachment 283819


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Your bike is coming along nice.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice job! I have a white 84 similar to yours.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Got it done, but am still having problems with that DT decal. It must have printed poorly and I noticed after application that the C and I on the non drive side is jagged on the border. Greg at Cyclomondo is sending a replacement. 

View attachment 283886


View attachment 283887


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

What is the process by which you have chrome and paint? You chrome just the specific areas and then paint?


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

chrome is original as the SL came from the factory. I stripped off the old paint with a chemical stripper and just primed and painted it using a small automotive paint gun.


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

I always wondered how they do that, without one seeming to overlap the other. I always admire great paint jobs, a skill I don't possess.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, what I did was the following:

Before I stripped the old red paint, I polished the chrome using first 000 steel wool lubricated with soapy water and then an automotive clay bar. I masked the chrome with masking tape to protect it and used a high quality brush in aircraft stripper to remove the paint, using coarse steel wool to help. 

I washed the bare frame with soapy water and then removed the masking tape. After that, I polished the whole frame, chrome and bare metal with 0000 steel wool again lubed with soapy water. Once I was satisfied with the chrome I rinsed the frame with water, dried it and re-applied masking tape to the chrome. 

Paint process was self etching automotive primer two light coats, and then three light coats of white DuPont automotive single stage epoxy paint, which is what they would have used in the 70's and 80's. it is ultra durable, easy to spray and authentic to the era. 

The decals were placed on the paint. 

I did not clear coat the paint because they didn't use base and clear then, and I believe not till the 90's or late 80's.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

First the nickel plate and polish and the chrome goes over that. They can mask off any bits that they don't need plating. Usually with forks, they dip the whole thing even if it is only the crown to show chrome. Drive side chain stay to be chromed, usually both will get it, but not the high polish on the non drive side. 



tailgunn said:


> What is the process by which you have chrome and paint? You chrome just the specific areas and then paint?


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Which is a PITA because it is hard to paint chrome.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

High Gear said:


> First the nickel plate and polish and the chrome goes over that. They can mask off any bits that they don't need plating. Usually with forks, they dip the whole thing even if it is only the crown to show chrome. Drive side chain stay to be chromed, usually both will get it, but not the high polish on the non drive side.


How could you tell if the non-drive side chain stay is also chromed - would you have to scrape off a little paint?

Also, if it is chromed but not "high Polish" is there some way to get it polished up - for instance if I wanted to do a non authentic build on an older frame that has a nice shiny chrome drive side chain stay, and I'm interested in having both be polished chrome.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

If I were to wager a guess then yes you would scrape some paint.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Yes, you would have to remove some paint, but I doubt the plater would have spent any time buffing out the nickel on the non drive side and there is no way to polish it, since the nickel is under the chrome...., and that is what gives it the luster. You would just have them strip the old plate and re plate the stays. 
.


Camilo said:


> How could you tell if the non-drive side chain stay is also chromed - would you have to scrape off a little paint?
> 
> Also, if it is chromed but not "high Polish" is there some way to get it polished up - for instance if I wanted to do a non authentic build on an older frame that has a nice shiny chrome drive side chain stay, and I'm interested in having both be polished chrome.


----------



## tailgunn (Aug 10, 2006)

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

tailgunn said:


> Good info. Thanks.


Ditto.


----------

